# Pic Of A Feral On The Dock



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I got a pic of this feral on the dock before our last boat ride of the summer, He/ she was such a pretty bird, had to snap a pic. We had a wonderful time perhaps he gave us good luck before sending us out on the water.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

What a handsome bird!


----------



## Niloc5 (Aug 3, 2009)

What a great looking bird! Looks very proud!


----------



## Glyn (Jun 29, 2009)

the eye looks goooooood lol


----------

